# Gedanken zum Advent



## malloc (9 Juni 2005)

*offtopic extrem*

Advent nennt man jene Haltung der Christen, in der sie die Wiederkunft des Herrn erwarten.
Adventskalender ist eine populäre Form, diese Erwartung alljährlich erfahrbar zu machen, indem man - kindgerecht - wenigstens der Wiederkehr des Jahrestages der Geburt des Heilands entgegeneilt.
Der Advent also ist eine Zeit, in der verschiedene Dinge durchlebt und erfahrbar werden: die eigene Heilsbedürftigkeit, die Hoffnung auf den Herrn, kurz: die Parusie.
Freilich lässt sich all das auch säkularisieren. Das Heilsverlangen ist dann - wie hier - gerichtet auf Dinge wie "das Ende des Dialers". Doch: Selbst wenn dieses Ereignis eintritt, es wird niemanden erlösen: euer Adeventskalender ist dann abgelaufen, beendet, aber ihr steht immer noch da und seht überall Feinde.
Für profane Begehrlichkeiten wie "ich wünsche das Ende des Dialer" sollte man auch profane Begriffe verwenden.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2005)

Oh, gehen im DC schon die Lichter aus?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2005)

Mein Advent hofft eher auf das kommende "jüngste Gericht" am Ende des Advents...
Da halte ich es dann ganz besonders gerne nach Matthäus "Darum seid wachsam! Denn ihr wisst nicht, an welchem Tag mainpeans neue Dialer kommen werden" (Wobei man ja nicht nur den Tag kennt, sondern auch die Stunde - zumindest die Stunde, zu der "die Neuen" - *und nur noch die Neuen* da sein MÜSSEN)
Jaja, 





			
				Gebet an die RegTP-Götter schrieb:
			
		

> Kurthi, schau nicht auf die Dialersünden von Mainpean, sondern auf unsere fleissigen webmaster und schenke ihnen nach Deinem Willen Verdienstmöglichkeiten - in Ewigkeit, Amen



für nicht-Griechen und theologisch weniger Begeisterte
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parusie

Das könnte man mit wenigen Federstrichen genau umschreiben für die Erwartung an den Gesetzgeber, endlich einigermassen faire Dialer durchzusetzen:


> Parusie (griech. Ankunft) ist im Christentum die Wiederkunft Jesu Christi am Letzten Tag zum Jüngsten Gericht (s. Heilsgeschichte), das Kommen des Reichs Gottes. Im frühen Christentum wurde diese Wiederkunft schon bald erhofft, was als Naherwartung bezeichnet wird. Auch später haben einzelne christliche Richtungen die Rückkehr zu bestimmten Terminen erwartet. Heute betonen die großen Kirchen, dass der genaue Zeitpunkt nicht vorhersagbar ist.



und @malloc:


> Für profane Begehrlichkeiten wie "ich wünsche das Ende des Dialer" sollte man auch profane Begriffe verwenden


Kannst Du haben:

*In 8 Tagen wird den Abzockern das Abzocken erschwert - so spät, dass es kaum noch freut*
profan genug?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2005)

@malloc: Was machst Du eigentlich nach dem 17. Juni? 
Apothekenzeitung? oder ein Webmaster-Ministrantenguide? Oder doch ein Weinkennerbuch, vielleicht zusammen mit dem Münchner Weinexperten aus der Guldeinstraße?


----------



## malloc (10 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @malloc: Was machst Du eigentlich nach dem 17. Juni?
> Apothekenzeitung? oder ein Webmaster-Ministrantenguide? Oder doch ein Weinkennerbuch, vielleicht zusammen mit dem Münchner Weinexperten aus der Guldeinstraße?


Vermutlich arbeiten. Zeit für ein Weinbuch wird kaum sein; aber ich gebe zu, daß das eine interessante Anregung ist. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wer mit dem "Münchner Weinexperten" gemeint ist - der hier übliche Jargon der Eigentlichkeit, jenes Andeuten und dieses augenzwinkernde "ihr-wisst-schon-was-ich-meine- wenn-ihr-mich-seit-Jahren-aufmerksam-lest" sind mir bis heute fremd geblieben.
Ach, dein Beitrag regt mich beinah an, meine Gedanken ins Abenteuerliche zu lenken, in glitzernde Sphären unerhörter Begebenheiten. Ein Ministrantenguide für den Webbi! Deutschland ist - der Papst hat es festgestellt - Missionsland, warum nicht bei den Webbis anfangen? Ministrieren kann doch erstmal jeder... Einfach sagen: so wird's gemacht - und nun los, der Rest kommt später, von oben, man nennt es Gnade. Ein Gedanke, der so recht in die Plauderecke eines Forums passt.
Für mich stellt der 17. nicht eine solche Zäsur dar, keinen Schnitt, als der  er hier im Forum dargestellt wird. Unüberlesbar mockierte ich mich in meinem Beitrag - der ohne mein Wollen aus dem "Kalenderthread" herausgelöst wurde, was mir aber schnurz sein kann - über die übertriebenen Erwartungen, die mit diesem Datum verknüpft werden, zumal dieselben sich hier durchaus in einer Weise äussern, welche meines Erachtens allein dem religiösen Empfinden gebührig sind. 
Ich schau hier wieder vorbei, "danach".


----------



## malloc (30 Juli 2005)

Nun, dies ist hier der OffTopic-Bereich...
Bis Ende August ziehe ich mich zurück, nach Südtirol. Dorten ist ein nettes Kloster, und dort werde ich aktiv die Kunst des Ikonenmalens erlernen. 
Dies stand schon lange auf meiner Liste eitler(?) Begehrlichkeiten. Dahin drängt es mich, alles Andere ist Broterwerb.  Andernorts habe ich bereits ganze Aufsätze geschrieben, darüber, was uns die Ostkirche und speziell die Spiritualität der Ikonen lehren kann. 
In ein paar Tagen geht es los. Wird ne feine Sache: da gibts nicht mal Telefon! Allein das gibt mir einen Geschmack von Himmel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2005)

Kuckste Dir dann die Nikolauskirche in Meran an? Schön 

Ich bin aber, biographisch bedingt, für keine Gruppierung der Welt mehr zu haben. Es gibt nur einen Gott, der die Verantwortung für mich hat - das bin ich selbst. Das heisst nicht, dass ich egoman bin - es geht mir eher um die Pflicht, die Verantwortung für mich zu tragen. Sartre und der Fluch der Verantwortung  

By the way: Besser ein Kloster in Südtirol als ein Schwulenschloss in Tschechien...
sorry, kleiner Insiderjoke...

lies mal das da


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nur einen Gott, der die Verantwortung für mich hat - das bin ich selbst.


Eine IMHO naive Ansicht, hinter der ein sehr oberflächliches Freiheitsverständnis steckt. Du trägst nämlich dort Verantwortung für andere, wo deine Aktionen andere (negativ) betreffen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So verstehe ich Sartre auch (...Verantwortung für andere, wo... siehe Sartres Roman "Zeit der Reife"), "Verantwortung für mich" ist nicht Freiheit, sondern Last, die nicht abgewälzt werden darf auf einen Gott. So war's gemeint.


----------



## malloc (30 Juli 2005)

Feine Geschichte, sowas les ich gern.

Ja, in Sachen Verantwortung geb ich Dir recht: Bin ein Verfechter der Eigenverantwortlichkeit - werde sogar stinksauer, wenn mir das jemand abnehmen will, mich bevormundet. Mit Geboten komme ich klar, bzw. überhaupt mit Orientierung; mit Entscheidungen Anderer aber, die mir die Freiheit nehmen, gut oder böse oder vernünftig oder unvernünftig zu handeln, nicht.

Endlich wird das Wetter wieder erträglich. Hier in Spandau war es die letzten Tage extrem schwül. Heute abend wird gegrillt ... Entspannen


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2005)

den link zu "Zeit der Reife" könnte man jetzt auch wieder falsch verstehen... hmm.. naja, egal...
(Eigenverantwortlichkeit ist klasse, bis man mal so richtig auf die Schnauze fällt mit seiner Eigenverantwortung und z.B. weitreichende Entscheidungen fällt und später feststellt, dass sie falsch waren/sein könnten... Dann wird's tricky...)

aber das wird mir hier zu privat


----------



## malloc (30 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> den link zu "Zeit der Reife" könnte man jetzt auch wieder falsch verstehen... hmm.. naja, egal...
> (Eigenverantwortlichkeit ist klasse, bis man mal so richtig auf die Schnauze fällt mit seiner Eigenverantwortung und z.B. weitreichende Entscheidungen fällt und später feststellt, dass sie falsch waren/sein könnten... Dann wird's tricky...)
> 
> aber das wird mir hier zu privat



Jo, so ist das Leben. Wenn ich mir es umgekehrt vorstellte - also, ich hätte gar nicht die Möglichkeit, auf die Fresse zu fallen - das fände ich langweilig. Ich denke, wir meinen beide dasselbe, der Eine hat nebenher noch ne religiöse Sicht, der Andere nebenher eine humanistische Ethik (vermute ich).

Wie auch immer, verantwortlich handeln zu können ist für mich Teil der Lebensfreude.

P.S. Verantwortung ist fast immer privat, persönlich


----------



## malloc (30 Juli 2005)

Eins noch: 

Ich möchte ebenfalls eine Literaturempfehlung beisteuern, zur Zeit meine Lieblingslektüre:
Nicolás Gómez Dávila, "Aufzeichnungen des Besiegten". 
Der Form nach sind es Aphorismen. Dávila war ein kolumbianischer Dichter/ Philosoph, er starb vor einigen Jahren.

Kostprobe:
"Es gibt Leser, die von den Büchern angenommen werden und Leser, die von ihnen zurückgewiesen werden."


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2005)

malloc schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, verantwortlich handeln zu können ist für mich Teil der Lebensfreude.:


 Für mich nicht. Eher Ekel Naja 
Aber jetzt muss ich mich um meine "Verantwortung" kümmern. Die ist im zweiten Trotzalter (und kämpft mit den Waffen des Kindes gegen Papas Weltekel  )


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2005)

@Aka

ich schöpfe  meine Kraft aus den Lehren  des fernen Ostens 


> เรียน ท่านผู้ใช้บริกา&#361 ;
> 
> ขณะนี้บริษัท ฯ ได้ดำเนินการย้า   ไปไว้ที่  แล้ว
> ท่านสมาชิกสามาร ;ใช้บริการ  ได้ที่ ด้านซ้ายมือ
> ทางบริษัทต้องขออภัยในความไม่สะดวกมา ณ ที่นี้ด้วย


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> So verstehe ich Sartre auch (...Verantwortung für andere, wo... siehe Sartres Roman "Zeit der Reife"), "Verantwortung für mich" ist nicht Freiheit, sondern Last, die nicht abgewälzt werden darf auf einen Gott. So war's gemeint.


Da sind wir einer Meinung. IMHO verstehe ich auch die christliche Reilgion nicht als Freibrief, Verantwortung auf einen Gott abzuwälzen; die Zehn Gebote zB geben vielmehr ein Grundgerüst an sittlichen und moralischen Vorstellungen, die die Menschlichkeit sichern und damit erst den Bestand der Freiheit ermöglichen. 

IMHO bietet auch die aktuelle einseitig-neoliberalistische Haltung der Politiker einiges an Zündstoff im Hinblick darauf, daß Freiheit auch mit (sozialer) Gerechtigkeit eng verbunden ist.

Im derzeitigen Wahlkampf gewinne ich immer mehr den Eindruck, daß das wirtschaftliche Leben nur noch alleine dazu da ist, Gewinn und Macht auf Kosten sozial Schwacher zu steigern. Diese Schieflage, die ihre besondere Ausprägung darin findet, daß ein Niedriglohnbereich gefördert wird, mit dem ein in Vollzeit tätiger Arbeitnehmer seinen Lebensunterhalt nicht mehr bestreiten kann, ist IMHO ein Verstoß gegen das Siebte Gebot ("Du sollst nicht stehlen"). Dieses Gebot schreibt nämlich die für ein freiheitliches Leben unerläßliche Gerechtigkeit bei der Verteilung von Gütern und Früchten menschlicher Arbeit vor. Die untere Schranke bei Arbeitseinkommen ist dabei eben, daß der Lebensunterhalt damit gesichert werden kann. Alles andere sichert nicht die Menschlichkeit und damit den Bestand der Freiheit in unserem Land.

Zur Erinnerung:
Etwa 11% der Beschäftigten in Deutschland sind sog. 'working poor'. Ihr Verdienst liegt unter der Armutsgrenze.
http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/kulturzeit/themen/48619/


----------

